# hack-test.com



## Punk

http://www.hack-test.com



> Test-Hack is your own online hacker simulation. With 20 levels that require different skills to get to another step of the game, this new real-life immitation will help you advance your security knowledge. Test-Hack will help you improve your JavaScript, PHP, HTML and graphic thinking in a fun way that will entertain any visitor! Have a spare minute? Log on! Each level will provide you with a new, harder clue to find a way to get to another level. Only few people have gotten to the end of the maze. Can you pass the test?



I'm on level 8  

If you need clues, please ask


----------



## vetto89

i'm on level 7 and i can't go on!!
how have you done???


----------



## vetto89

done!!
i'm on level 8 now!!!


----------



## hpi

uh ya wtf? Where do you get the password?


----------



## Verve

hpi said:


> uh ya wtf? Where do you get the password?



^^ same here


----------



## cargo

give me clues...


----------



## alex12345

webbenji you evil man(i'm assuming) i now going to obsess over this and prob try to get to level  20 in vain hehe
how could you?


----------



## Punk

Ok on what level?

Level 1 look in the page source.


----------



## Punk

vetto89 said:


> done!!
> i'm on level 8 now!!!



look on phat.php for a pic ... that's all I found lol. I'm still stuck


----------



## Verve

how are you supposed to find the password?


----------



## Punk

It's in a the javascript code...
look in there....



> var a="null";
> function check()
> {
> if (document.a.c.value == a)
> {
> document.location.href="/"+document.a.c.value+".htm";
> }
> else
> {
> alert ("Try again");
> }



Simple for the first level then the javascript becomes harder and PHP comes in the script...


----------



## rydin4life

Well, since I know nothing about this..I don't even know what to do...or how to go about it

level 1 & hacking in general > me


----------



## _simon_

rydin4life said:


> Well, since I know nothing about this..I don't even know what to do...or how to go about it
> 
> level 1 & hacking in general > me



It's actually quite easy, you just need some common sense and a keen eye.

I'm on 7 now, got to go eat though!


----------



## wicked859

just got to level 7!! Kinda stumped :/


----------



## tobywuk

im on the 2nd level. all it is, is basic HTML saying "refresh now"    what are you meant to do?


----------



## Punk

tobywuk said:


> im on the 2nd level. all it is, is basic HTML saying "refresh now"    what are you meant to do?



Same thing over and over except harder : look and find the password in the source.


For level 7, look for an image file...


----------



## vetto89

webbenji said:


> look on phat.php for a pic ... that's all I found lol. I'm still stuck



i saw that but i don't know what is it..

look for a.PhotoShopDocument!


----------



## agapetos

clues please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iluvpenguins

level 3 has me stumped...lol


----------



## _simon_

stuck on 8


----------



## vetto89

[email protected] said:


> stuck on 8



 yes


----------



## _simon_

I guess we're looking for *.psd but what's it called and where lol

I notice the gif is actually a jpeg.. a clue or just something to confuse us?


----------



## vetto89




----------



## _simon_

My brain hurts lol I think I've reached my ability level!


----------



## SFR

35 seconds and I got to level 4 (Im at work so I will have to continue later... its very easy.. all you have to do is look at the source code..)


----------



## agapetos

ok, so do u use a certain program to view the java script?
I'm new to this too, but I love it already


----------



## vetto89

a browser!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agapetos

yeah, I got it, but can't figure out what to look for....anyone help me with a clue to #2 so I can get an idea of what this may look like......


----------



## Punk

Ok im stuck a the .psd doc too.. (level 8 I think)....

For a clue of number two:



> <script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
> var pass, i;
> pass=prompt("Please enter password!","");
> if (pass=="l3l") {
> window.location.href="./"+pass+".htm";
> i=4;
> }
> </script>



Couldn't be more easier...


----------



## s_m_w_d

webbenji said:


> Ok im stuck a the .psd doc too.. (level 8 I think)....
> 
> For a clue of number two:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be more easier...


I cant get it what am I suppost to do? has it got anything to do with i=4?? im lost iv just been staring at this srcipt of 5 mins now I might just give up on 2 lol


----------



## matt12685848

s_m_w_d said:


> I cant get it what am I suppost to do? has it got anything to do with i=4?? im lost iv just been staring at this srcipt of 5 mins now I might just give up on 2 lol





		Code:
	

<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
var pass, i;
pass=prompt("Please enter password!","");
if ([B][SIZE="5"]pass=="l3l"[/SIZE][/B]) {
window.location.href="./"+pass+".htm";
i=4;
}
</script>

obviously without the quotes, since the variable is a string.


----------



## agapetos

*bleeeearrrrrg!*

dang dudes I GOT IT.....I typed in 131 not l3l......must be my browsers default fonts that I misread...mmmm. ok, so if that was the case I'm on to the next...I'll let you know about the clues for 18 and 19 in a minute.....


----------



## Calibretto

level 3 has got me. I've looked through the page source but nothing I try works.


----------



## agapetos

yeah, I am humbled by this stuff too.....#3 I thought for sure would be simple, but the word that appear as being the password is not.


----------



## cmreinke

Looks like you need PhotoShop for Level 8: http://www.350z-tech.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t20265-2250.html.

Guess I'm out--the rest of you have fun!


----------



## Rambo

Well, I'm on level 10 - a friend and I were working on it together. You guys are going to need photoshop if you want to get past Level 8...


----------



## s_m_w_d

matt12685848 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> <script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
> var pass, i;
> pass=prompt("Please enter password!","");
> if ([B][SIZE="5"]pass=="l3l"[/SIZE][/B]) {
> window.location.href="./"+pass+".htm";
> i=4;
> }
> </script>
> 
> obviously without the quotes, since the variable is a string.


I knew that password but but shouldnt a prompt come up to type it into?

I opened the page again to retry and the propmt came up but it didnt earlier for some reason I blame my new monitor.


----------



## Ku-sama

I'm blocked on #3....

Spoiler alert???vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
Eingabe is the pass ,right, cause I cant get it to work...

var pw, Eingabe;
pw=window.document.alinkColor;
Eingabe=prompt ("Please enter password");
if (Eingabe==pw)


----------



## mrgeorgedude

i dont even know how to look at the page source or whatever u guys are doing. stuck on level 1


----------



## Ku-sama

right click then go down to View Page Source in FF


----------



## mrgeorgedude

also on level 2 it just keeps sayingg "refresh page" instead of the password box. i keep doing it but nothing changes


----------



## Rambo

mrgeorgedude said:


> also on level 2 it just keeps sayingg "refresh page" instead of the password box. i keep doing it but nothing changes



Lmao, it's part of the puzzle...

@ Ku-sama: Highlight the following text for level 3 spoiler:

Look in the source code for the aLink colour code. Answer: #000000


----------



## mrgeorgedude

Rambo said:


> Lmao, it's part of the puzzle...



can u give me another hint   i barely know what to do


----------



## s_m_w_d

is it just me for 3 to 7 seem to get easier? onto 8


----------



## Cromewell

> also on level 2 it just keeps sayingg "refresh page" instead of the password box. i keep doing it but nothing changes


It's because your browser is blocking the javascript popup window. If you find the 'password' just put it in with .htm at the end to get to 3


----------



## Bobo

Goshdarnit, I hate puzzles like this.


----------



## s_m_w_d

Bobo said:


> Goshdarnit, I hate puzzles like this.



Yeah same here fair play to anyone who completes it.


----------



## Motoxrdude

I am stumbed on 12, can anyone help me or point me in the right direction?


----------



## Cromewell

I got to 7 fast then couldn't get anywhere so I quit


----------



## Warriorhazzard

This happened to me on number two cause I something (the password box) was being blocked. Try to edit your protection settings and then re-try it. Maybe thats what it is for some.

In 4 there is not even something that says password. There is NOTHING> ADLSKJFLSKDJF


----------



## mrgeorgedude

can someone just give me the answer to number 2 and tell me how they got it. i still really dont know what im supposed to be looking for.


----------



## Warriorhazzard

mrgeorgedude said:


> can someone just give me the answer to number 2 and tell me how they got it. i still really dont know what im supposed to be looking for.



Find it.... ...  _----->>>>  _  ----->>>>>    *------>>>>>* Answer is   l3l sorry I cant get you a Screen Shot

Hope you figure out the level 4 after you use the pass cause I cant.


----------



## Cromewell

4 is the one that says 'here's 5' right? Try looking at 5s html


----------



## alex12345

man i feel like an idiot in suspence, i'm stuck on level 3, i wonder if i should give up while i'm ahead(of myself?) or could someone give me a hint 
pw=window.document.alinkColor;"
how do i find it from here?


----------



## alex12345

wait i got it! 16levels to go....hmm


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

ok level 4.... got hw to do.... maybe ill continue later. 4 is hard. for me that is. XD


----------



## Punk

Hey all,

I see you've been playing the game 

So for level 3:


> function pass()
> {
> var pw, Eingabe;
> pw=window.document.alinkColor;
> Eingabe=prompt ("Please enter password");
> if (Eingabe==pw)



Anyone knows where to find the .psd file in level 8? I've been looking for it for two days... :S


----------



## Punk

Ok I finally passed level 8 but for 9 No clue lool....



> Crack the password.



What the hell I'm I suppose to do...?


----------



## vetto89

webbenji said:


> Ok I finally passed level 8 but for 9 No clue lool....
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell I'm I suppose to do...?



me too....
how we can crack the password????


----------



## robina_80

this has got nothink to do with the test but this website is ace
http://www.hackthissite.org/


----------



## robina_80

were the hell are you ment to type in the password for level 2????????????? theres no password screen to type it in


----------



## Rambo

webbenji said:


> Ok I finally passed level 8 but for 9 No clue lool....
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell I'm I suppose to do...?



*Hint is below...*

Look at the page source... Do you see how long it is (as in, how far you can scroll up/down ?) 

 I'm stuck on Level 10 though. No idea what to do...


----------



## Rambo

YES! Finally on level 11. If anyone wants some help, drop me a PM or post here...


----------



## Punk

robina_80 said:


> were the hell are you ment to type in the password for level 2????????????? theres no password screen to type it in





Try refreshing

I'm writing the solutions with some explanations on an HTMl document and here is a rough draft:

Level 1 is done  CLICK HERE


For level 9 "crack the password", what password lol?


----------



## Rambo

webbenji said:


> Try refreshing
> 
> I'm writing the solutions with some explanations on an HTMl document and here is a rough draft:
> 
> Level 1 is done  CLICK HERE
> 
> 
> For level 9 "crack the password", what password lol?



Look at post #62. I told you what to do...


----------



## Punk

Oh dude nice loool 

The comment was nicely done 



> <!-- SOURCE CODE IS NOT AVAILABLE AT THIS TIME //-->



That comment tricked me rofl...


----------



## Punk

And how do you crack that?



> Z2F6ZWJydWg=


----------



## Rambo

webbenji said:


> And how do you crack that?



Use a base 64 decoder...


----------



## Punk

Where do you get that?


----------



## Rambo

webbenji said:


> Where do you get that?



Google?

http://www.opinionatedgeek.com/dotnet/tools/Base64Decode/

Can someone please help me on level 11! I'm about to pull my eyes out!!


----------



## Punk

Then what do you do with it?

I have the password now lool

EDIT: nevermind I got it


----------



## Rambo

Lol, good job.

A final call out:

Can the person who said they got onto level 14 please help me on level 11...? Just a hint...

Please....

Please...


----------



## Punk

For level 10,



> <form action="" method="POST">



That means that the action is in the same file right? I'm stuck at 10 now lool


----------



## Rambo

webbenji said:


> For level 10,
> 
> 
> 
> That means that the action is in the same file right? I'm stuck at 10 now lool



No idea, but I can give you a spoiler for it, if you want...


----------



## Punk

Yeah like a hint please lol. I guess i dont know where to look for it...


----------



## Rambo

webbenji said:


> Yeah like a hint please lol. I guess i dont know where to look for it...



Spoiler for level 10 is below:

Change the .htm extension to .php...

The password is the letters in the paragraph at the top which are italic...

From then on, it should be easy for you to figure out how to get to level 11...


----------



## robina_80

i do refresh the page on test no 2 and when i refersh it, the password screen pops up i pu in "a" and nothing happens after that


----------



## Punk

cuz its a wrong password lol


----------



## Punk

Ok so now I'm stuck at 11 too...


----------



## Rambo

webbenji said:


> Ok so now I'm stuck at 11 too...



Lol, join the club...


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

im stuck on 4. can anyone give me a hint? XD


----------



## Rambo

M0ddingMan1a said:


> im stuck on 4. can anyone give me a hint? XD



Disable JavaScript


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Rambo said:


> Disable JavaScript



alright i got it thanks, but from now on do u have to continue with javascript off?


----------



## Rambo

M0ddingMan1a said:


> alright i got it thanks, but from now on do u have to continue with javascript off?



No. Turn it back on. Atleast until level 11, since that's the one I'm stuck on...


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

ok im probably doing something wrong, so help me here. lol. please...XD. i turned back on javascript then clicked the refresh button while on level 5 and it gave me a password pop up, pressed enter and im back at level 4....... uh.... wah???


----------



## alex12345

haha webbenji look at what you've started


----------



## penguinrusty

For level 3, the password is Eingabe right? If it is, it's not working....


----------



## alex12345

penguinrusty said:


> For level 3, the password is Eingabe right? If it is, it's not working....



no it's not, but close..i think there are 2 ways of breaking level 3 easy way and hard way...sorta

....snuck along to level 6 meanwhile


----------



## alex12345

by the way can anyone crack this encryption

input type="hidden" name="encrypted" value="-----BEGIN PKCS7-----MIIHXwYJKoZIhvcNAQcEoIIHUDCCB0wCAQExggEwMIIBLAIBADCBlDCBjjELMAkGA1UEBhMCVVMxC
zAJBgNVBAgTAkNBMRYwFAYDVQQHEw1Nb3VudGFpbiBWaWV3MRQwEgYDVQQKEwtQYXlQYWwgSW5jLjETMBE
GA1UECxQKbGl2ZV9jZXJ0czERMA8GA1UEAxQIbGl2ZV9hcGkxHDAaBgkqhkiG9w0BCQEWDXJlQHBheXBhbC5jb20C
AQAwDQYJKoZIhvcNAQEBBQAEgYCvrEeIPg8lj/10lnhXFsx4BX6Ek9xYSu/u4DOgLCOvYKpEaZBiI823wEoppvr5ZwG
UpAvs7g20lJ4XMFFea+Xrt5yF24wResPxUryDhcqLAx44LQpEOtTFjAsJSU8k1eaN8ZDr552EFAotdv30MTTKVBaPDU8Fe
Pr9LQLWD1GqWjELMAkGBSsOAwIaBQAwgdwGCSqGSIb3DQEHATAUBggqhkiG9w0DBwQILnRsr6nHtfeAgbgKxCxnTmFF
cT8qKHCQfrsVYWxi2CkFLMKwuIIYuy8NM7oCRVYXqMRMWJoK3mTHzxdDc7uZmFcRiM6Yir6hs5V900ZDVhgUdmSB923o
3xT8KGI6xtC2hsld3Bc4CZrREqGPo3iOUoIY6gOm0At4uucl/SN+iN7zWRKrjT/vAHplIM1uceE0t5D4GYzyfrSY1ifWnJUAduN
j5+s29S+eyGFn8Bg2GzHCD3+xlE3hhT2XitmLzK5dKhdloIIDhzCCA4MwggLsoAMCAQICAQAwDQYJKoZIhvcNAQEFBQAwg
Y4xCzAJBgNVBAYTAlVTMQswCQYDVQQIEwJDQTEWMBQGA1UEBxMNTW91bnRhaW4gVmlldzEUMBIGA1UEChMLUGF5UGF
sIEluYy4xEzARBgNVBAsUCmxpdmVfY2VydHMxETAPBgNVBAMUCGxpdmVfYXBpMRwwGgYJKoZIhvcNAQkBFg1yZUBwYXlw
YWwuY29tMB4XDTA0MDIxMzEwMTMxNVoXDTM1MDIxMzEwMTMxNVowgY4xCzAJBgNVBAYTAlVTMQswCQYDVQQIEwJD
QTEWMBQGA1UEBxMNTW91bnRhaW4gVmlldzEUMBIGA1UEChMLUGF5UGFsIEluYy4xEzARBgNVBAsUCmxpdmVfY2VydHM
xETAPBgNVBAMUCGxpdmVfYXBpMRwwGgYJKoZIhvcNAQkBFg1yZUBwYXlwYWwuY29tMIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA
4GNADCBiQKBgQDBR07d/ETMS1ycjtkpkvjXZe9k+6CieLuLsPumsJ7QC1odNz3sJiCbs2wC0nLE0uLGaEtXynIgRqIddYCHx88
pb5HTXv4SZeuv0Rqq4+axW9PLAAATU8w04qqjaSXgbGLP3NmohqM6bV9kZZwZLR/klDaQGo1u9uDb9lr4Yn+rBQIDAQABo4
HuMIHrMB0GA1UdDgQWBBSWn3y7xm8XvVk/UtcKG+wQ1mSUazCBuwYDVR0jBIGzMIGwgBSWn3y7xm8XvVk/UtcKG+wQ1m
SUa6GBlKSBkTCBjjELMAkGA1UEBhMCVVMxCzAJBgNVBAgTAkNBMRYwFAYDVQQHEw1Nb3VudGFpbiBWaWV3MRQwEgYDVQQ
KEwtQYXlQYWwgSW5jLjETMBEGA1UECxQKbGl2ZV9jZXJ0czERMA8GA1UEAxQIbGl2ZV9hcGkxHDAaBgkqhkiG9w0BCQEWDXJlQHB
heXBhbC5jb22CAQAwDAYDVR0TBAUwAwEB/zANBgkqhkiG9w0BAQUFAAOBgQCBXzpWmoBa5e9fo6ujionW1hUhPkOBakTr3YCDjbYf
vJEiv/2P+IobhOGJr85+XHhN0v4gUkEDI8r2/rNk1m0GA8HKddvTjyGw/XqXa+LSTlDYkqI8OwR8GEYj4efEtcRpRYBxV8KxAW93YDWzFGvruKn
nLbDAF6VR5w/cCMn5hzGCAZowggGWAgEBMIGUMIGOMQswCQYDVQQGEwJVUzELMAkGA1UECBMCQ0ExFjAUBgNVBAcTDU1vdW50YWluIFZpZ
XcxFDASBgNVBAoTC1BheVBhbCBJbmMuMRMwEQYDVQQLFApsaXZlX2NlcnRzMREwDwYDVQQDFAhsaXZlX2FwaTEcMBoGCSqGSIb3DQEJARYNcmVAcG
F5cGFsLmNvbQIBADAJBgUrDgMCGgUAoF0wGAYJKoZIhvcNAQkDMQsGCSqGSIb3DQEHATAcBgkqhkiG9w0BCQUxDxcNMDYxMDMxMTkyMjI1WjAjBgkqhkiG9w0
BCQQxFgQUfZ1jApNnjysyVjghuoO7IWy31xUwDQYJKoZIhvcNAQEBBQAEgYB3x5cc87j43kcRnsqOTGO4CUhCui5olXuwaV1PQ5s/lI1Jl0/tNba24IgcWRK5oJ/U9T0Vj
W1ooNPKYXkYydNhToBwNrK09IjHwH9shZyge7LhAydlgWKGpLyUlNU0T1oLSjI1tYYpGqLKiQ3KGf9RSTGJdooq9HVoW2fQR2f6Sg==-----END PKCS7-----
">



me neither


----------



## cargo

???


----------



## ceewi1

Answer to level 11 below:

clipart


----------



## Wolf

What about 9?

Password: Z2F6ZWJydWg= add a page extention to that

Z2F6ZWJydWg=PHP ?

I don't get it - small hint needed!


----------



## ceewi1

Small hint?  Use a base64 decoder (you can find one via google)


----------



## Punk

ceewi1 said:


> Answer to level 11 below:
> 
> clipart



What do we do with that?


----------



## Rambo

ceewi1 said:


> Answer to level 11 below:
> 
> clipart



Yeah, I knew this a long time ago... The only reason why I didn't advance to level 12 was because I wanted to actually figure out _why_ the answer was what it was...

So, can you explain why it is clipart.php ?



			
				webbenji said:
			
		

> What do we do with that?



Answer below:

www.hack-test.com/clipart.php 



			
				alex12345 said:
			
		

> input type="hidden" name="encrypted" value="-----BEGIN PKCS7-----MIIHXwYJKoZIhvcNAQcEoIIHUDCCB0wCAQExggEwMIIBLAIBAD CBlDCBjjELMAkGA1UEBhMCVVMxC
> zAJBgNVBAgTAkNBMRYwFAYDVQQHEw1Nb3VudGFpbiBWaWV3MRQ wEgYDVQQKEwtQYXlQYWwgSW5jLjETMBE
> GA1UECxQKbGl2ZV9jZXJ0czERMA8GA1UEAxQIbGl2ZV9hcGkxH DAaBgkqhkiG9w0BCQEWDXJlQHBheXBhbC5jb20C
> AQAwDQYJKoZIhvcNAQEBBQAEgYCvrEeIPg8lj/10lnhXFsx4BX6Ek9xYSu/u4DOgLCOvYKpEaZBiI823wEoppvr5ZwG
> UpAvs7g20lJ4XMFFea+Xrt5yF24wResPxUryDhcqLAx44LQpEO tTFjAsJSU8k1eaN8ZDr552EFAotdv30MTTKVBaPDU8Fe
> Pr9LQLWD1GqWjELMAkGBSsOAwIaBQAwgdwGCSqGSIb3DQEHATA UBggqhkiG9w0DBwQILnRsr6nHtfeAgbgKxCxnTmFF
> cT8qKHCQfrsVYWxi2CkFLMKwuIIYuy8NM7oCRVYXqMRMWJoK3m THzxdDc7uZmFcRiM6Yir6hs5V900ZDVhgUdmSB923o
> 3xT8KGI6xtC2hsld3Bc4CZrREqGPo3iOUoIY6gOm0At4uucl/SN+iN7zWRKrjT/vAHplIM1uceE0t5D4GYzyfrSY1ifWnJUAduN
> j5+s29S+eyGFn8Bg2GzHCD3+xlE3hhT2XitmLzK5dKhdloIIDh zCCA4MwggLsoAMCAQICAQAwDQYJKoZIhvcNAQEFBQAwg
> Y4xCzAJBgNVBAYTAlVTMQswCQYDVQQIEwJDQTEWMBQGA1UEBxM NTW91bnRhaW4gVmlldzEUMBIGA1UEChMLUGF5UGF
> sIEluYy4xEzARBgNVBAsUCmxpdmVfY2VydHMxETAPBgNVBAMUC GxpdmVfYXBpMRwwGgYJKoZIhvcNAQkBFg1yZUBwYXlw
> YWwuY29tMB4XDTA0MDIxMzEwMTMxNVoXDTM1MDIxMzEwMTMxNV owgY4xCzAJBgNVBAYTAlVTMQswCQYDVQQIEwJD
> QTEWMBQGA1UEBxMNTW91bnRhaW4gVmlldzEUMBIGA1UEChMLUG F5UGFsIEluYy4xEzARBgNVBAsUCmxpdmVfY2VydHM
> xETAPBgNVBAMUCGxpdmVfYXBpMRwwGgYJKoZIhvcNAQkBFg1yZ UBwYXlwYWwuY29tMIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA
> 4GNADCBiQKBgQDBR07d/ETMS1ycjtkpkvjXZe9k+6CieLuLsPumsJ7QC1odNz3sJiCbs2w C0nLE0uLGaEtXynIgRqIddYCHx88
> pb5HTXv4SZeuv0Rqq4+axW9PLAAATU8w04qqjaSXgbGLP3Nmoh qM6bV9kZZwZLR/klDaQGo1u9uDb9lr4Yn+rBQIDAQABo4
> HuMIHrMB0GA1UdDgQWBBSWn3y7xm8XvVk/UtcKG+wQ1mSUazCBuwYDVR0jBIGzMIGwgBSWn3y7xm8XvVk/UtcKG+wQ1m
> SUa6GBlKSBkTCBjjELMAkGA1UEBhMCVVMxCzAJBgNVBAgTAkNB MRYwFAYDVQQHEw1Nb3VudGFpbiBWaWV3MRQwEgYDVQQ
> KEwtQYXlQYWwgSW5jLjETMBEGA1UECxQKbGl2ZV9jZXJ0czERM A8GA1UEAxQIbGl2ZV9hcGkxHDAaBgkqhkiG9w0BCQEWDXJlQHB
> heXBhbC5jb22CAQAwDAYDVR0TBAUwAwEB/zANBgkqhkiG9w0BAQUFAAOBgQCBXzpWmoBa5e9fo6ujionW1hU hPkOBakTr3YCDjbYf
> vJEiv/2P+IobhOGJr85+XHhN0v4gUkEDI8r2/rNk1m0GA8HKddvTjyGw/XqXa+LSTlDYkqI8OwR8GEYj4efEtcRpRYBxV8KxAW93YDWzFGv ruKn
> nLbDAF6VR5w/cCMn5hzGCAZowggGWAgEBMIGUMIGOMQswCQYDVQQGEwJVUzELM AkGA1UECBMCQ0ExFjAUBgNVBAcTDU1vdW50YWluIFZpZ
> XcxFDASBgNVBAoTC1BheVBhbCBJbmMuMRMwEQYDVQQLFApsaXZ lX2NlcnRzMREwDwYDVQQDFAhsaXZlX2FwaTEcMBoGCSqGSIb3D QEJARYNcmVAcG
> F5cGFsLmNvbQIBADAJBgUrDgMCGgUAoF0wGAYJKoZIhvcNAQkD MQsGCSqGSIb3DQEHATAcBgkqhkiG9w0BCQUxDxcNMDYxMDMxMT kyMjI1WjAjBgkqhkiG9w0
> BCQQxFgQUfZ1jApNnjysyVjghuoO7IWy31xUwDQYJKoZIhvcNA QEBBQAEgYB3x5cc87j43kcRnsqOTGO4CUhCui5olXuwaV1PQ5s/lI1Jl0/tNba24IgcWRK5oJ/U9T0Vj
> W1ooNPKYXkYydNhToBwNrK09IjHwH9shZyge7LhAydlgWKGpLy UlNU0T1oLSjI1tYYpGqLKiQ3KGf9RSTGJdooq9HVoW2fQR2f6S g==-----END PKCS7-----
> ">



That is PayPal's encryption for the 'buy solutions' button. You're not going to be able to crack it. And even if you did, it won't get you to the next level


----------



## Punk

Rambo said:


> Yeah, I knew this a long time ago... The only reason why I didn't advance to level 12 was because I wanted to actually figure out _why_ the answer was what it was...
> 
> So, can you explain why it is clipart.php ?



Simply because the is a big maze, not a hacking game...


----------



## Rambo

webbenji said:


> Simply because the is a big maze, not a hacking game...



You've just confused me even more... lol...


----------



## Punk

What we've been doing for 12 levels is looking through the source to find our answer....

Not hacking the website..>


----------



## Rambo

webbenji said:


> What we've been doing for 12 levels is looking through the source to find our answer....
> 
> Not hacking the website..>



Yeah...

If you want, I can give you the link to level 19... lol


----------



## Punk

No dude, lol did you do it all by yourself or jou just went on google to get the answers ? lol


----------



## Rambo

webbenji said:


> No dude, lol did you do it all by yourself or jou just went on google to get the answers ? lol



Well, that's what I'm trying to say, lol... I want to get to level 20 by knowing the answers to each level. I don't want to go to level 12 until I can figure it out, or unless someone tells me (**cough** ceewi **cough**) what you have to do in order to find out the answer


----------



## Punk

yeah ok


----------



## ceewi1

I'm afraid I don't know it either.  I found that answer online, and was only providing it for those of you who wanted to try the next level


----------



## Punk

I guess there is no reason... it's not a code, just a page...


----------



## Rambo

webbenji said:


> I guess there is no reason... it's not a code, just a page...



There has to be a reason. Otherwise 1 in a million would ever guess clipart.php as being the answer...


----------



## Shadowhunter

yay, i got from level 2 to 3 without help  . so happy


----------



## diduknowthat

woah, how did I just jump from level 4 to level 6 -.-...


----------



## ducis

how do u view source in level 3 and 2


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

diduknowthat said:


> woah, how did I just jump from level 4 to level 6 -.-...



yea how did u? help me.


----------



## Punk

Level 2 and 3 you can view the source after your tried once to put the password. Then just refresh and it'll ask you once again to put the password


----------



## ducis

level 5 of yay lol


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

heres help for lvl 3



		Code:
	

</head><body onload=javascript:pass(); alink="#000000">
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
function pass()
{
var pw, Eingabe;
pw=window.document.[b]alinkColor[/b];
Eingabe=prompt ("Please enter password");
if (Eingabe==pw)


i dont even know javascript and i got it


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

i got past 4 and 5 but i didnt use a password. i just looked at where teh links were going


how are you suppose to do 4 and 5 tho


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> i got past 4 and 5 but i didnt use a password. i just looked at where teh links were going
> 
> 
> how are you suppose to do 4 and 5 tho



4 u disable javascript. 5, iono. im stuck on that too.


----------



## Emperor_nero

M0ddingMan1a said:


> 4 u disable javascript. 5, iono. im stuck on that too.



try using save as.


----------



## plowexvii

oh wow thanks for the game!


----------



## pucks214

How do you get level one, like how do you know which link to click in the Java Script Console? I couldn't hack my way out of a paper bag  .


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Emperor_nero said:


> try using save as.



uh......nope.... wat??


----------



## Punk

M0ddingMan1a said:


> uh......nope.... wat??



Look in the source. You should see that the form's action goes to javascript page.

That's all i can give you  Easy.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

webbenji said:


> Look in the source. You should see that the form's action goes to javascript page.
> 
> That's all i can give you  Easy.



OOOOOOOOOooooo thanks. =D


----------

